# Ahh! Uninformed kijiji breeders drive me crazy!!



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I have decided I must ban myself from kijiji, it is too frustrating when I come across hedgehog postings of this type.

This ad I saw today just mad me sooo mad : http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Baby-Hedgehogs-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ200645054

It's not so bad when people are misinformed (a lot of the time I email them and give them a link to this site and they go and learn good info and are sorry they were misinformed) but when a person goes breeding hedgehogs when they don't even have proper heating set-ups and then on top of that boasts to the world that "this is how you should do their set up" and posts pictures of small aquariums with no heating, crappy shavings, wood huts, dangerous wheels and then goes ahead and posts a comment about how you should feed a food with "real nutrients" such as IAMS! ahh!

Haha sorry, just wanted to vent. :lol: I sent them a very sweet email but I doubt they'll listen :roll:

I swear the second I get my DVM, I am making it my personal mission to educate every vet clinic, pet store and backyard breeder in the vicinity.

There I feel better now. If only I could start a hedgehog rescue out of my bedroom...


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It made me mad too. I also sent an e-mail. Maybe if enough people send e-mails then they will take the hint.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

OMG :evil: they are doing everything wrong :? 
I emailed them too and suggested they come to HHC for some much needed basic info!!!


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

You know what's bad? I wanted to buy a baby from them. :? I'm glad they never returned my email. *buries head in shame*


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome I hope they take the hint !!!  

Don't worry CoxMD, Calgary has such a lack of baby hedgehogs anywhere its easy to get tempted by these backyard breeders, I'm glad you didn't get one though, who knows what kind of issues it would have had!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ugh, that is disgusting. I'm not even going to open the link for fear of whatever my reaction would be.


----------

